# Why do you think other SS.org members chose their particular user name?



## Explorer (May 20, 2012)

It's said that poetry and art change in meaning because the viewer changes in outlook and experience. 

We've had topics before asking what a member was thinking when choosing a name. I'm more interested in knowing what you think of when you see a particular member's name.

I know that I sometimes read handles here, and I know there's a story behind it. I also know that I might see something which isn't really there, but I see it none the less.

Soldini, for example. Like the Sun, so I picture him as the Sun King, and therefore a bit more knowledgeable. Plus, that Houdini thing going on.

Anyone about whom you have ideas based on their user name?


----------



## toiletstand (May 20, 2012)

3 guesses. go!



Explorer - his love of FORD knows no bounds.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 20, 2012)

Project name. I figure quite a few people's names are their project/band name


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 20, 2012)

i think mine speaks for itself


----------



## Hollowway (May 20, 2012)

My image of a member is pretty influenced by their avatar, too. Sometimes that makes for a rude awakening when I see an actual photo of them!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 20, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> My image of a member is pretty influenced by their avatar, too. Sometimes that makes for a rude awakening when I see an actual photo of them!



so i know and love Ultraman but what is hollowway


----------



## skeels (May 20, 2012)

Path of Emptiness if I'm not mistaken ...

Mine is my name but i believe that we grow to live up to our names whether they are given to us or we choose them for ourselves.


----------



## possumkiller (May 20, 2012)

Mine was given to me when I was in Iraq in 2005. Believe it or not but, the main thing soldiers in Iraq do is sit around playing COD4, Ghost Recon, and Halo. Possumkiller became my SN for Halo multiplayer tournaments.

Even though I'm not really a redneck, I was given the name when people found out I was from the middle of the back-woods nowhere in Florida. People were always talking about how great Florida is and I just never could resist letting them know that obviously the only part of Florida they saw was the white part by the water. As soon as you get north of the beach, you might as well be in Alabama, Mississippi, Georgia, or any other deep south hell hole.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 20, 2012)

Ok, let's try again. Not the story behind your name. Why someone else chose that name.

edit: I'll give it a try.

Explorer knows it all, and I guess he likes to read a lot and EPLORE new shit.

The Armada now known as JamesM Must love boats even though he builds planes.

Bulb must (just like me) llove the sound made by shattering a lightbulb.

Ghost of Perdition probablly likes Opeth a lot.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 20, 2012)

sometimes I put on feathers and a tomahawk and dance in the yard and water falls from the sky.


----------



## The Reverend (May 20, 2012)

I often try to guess what people are like through their user names as well. There seems to be a few categories on this board: band/project names, song names, guitar models, real names, and old internet handles. I also suspect that there may be a correlation between how 'serious' someone's user name is and how serious a forumite they are, though I can't be sure because I'm biased by being familiar with all the regulars here.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 20, 2012)

I think The Reverend chose his name because he likes small children


----------



## setsuna7 (May 20, 2012)

and MaxofMetal because he likes well, METAL!!!


----------



## Explorer (May 20, 2012)

@Scherzo - Dude, that's so wrong! *laugh*

*Remember, this isn't about *your* handle, but about what you think of when you read other users' handles. *

The Somberlain's handle, combined with his normal avatar, makes me picture him as a quiet academic who is contacted infrequently by government agencies for his input on matters of national security. "Well..." taking a puff of his pipe, "...we should assume that the aliens are hostile, given how that body was scorched. Those burn patterns show a pattern of experimentation and observation, as opposed to it being accidental." He's like a combination of that Pierce Brosnan character from "Mars Attacks!" and the scientist from "The Day the Earth Stood Still."

*Again... this isn't about *your* handle, but about what you think of when you read other users' handles. *


----------



## Fiction (May 21, 2012)

I like to think of Scherzo as Gandalf 

And Explorer as Koh from Avatar: The last airbender, but instead of stealing faces he steals knowledge.


----------



## toiletstand (May 21, 2012)

Fiction- Aloof, debonair, rico suave.


----------



## Hollowway (May 21, 2012)

For the longest time I pictured JeffFromMtl with the idea that his name was Jeff From Metal. Which gave me the image of the typical member on here. Then I learned that it was Jeff From Montreal, and I pictured an older French guy.  I think I was right the first time!

I also think of DJPharaoh as an actual house music style DJ, obviously because of the name. There's just no way in real life he looks like I have him pictured.

Edit: Yup, I was totally wrong on Mesh. I just looked him up and he looks nothing like Skrillex. Which I think we can agree is a good thing!


----------



## Pav (May 21, 2012)

Fiction probably thinks he's "larger" than real life.

Explorer is descended from Christopher Columbus.

toiletstand had a traumatic run-in with a trucker in a public bathroom as a child and would prefer not to talk about it.


----------



## The Reverend (May 21, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> I think The Reverend chose his name because he likes small children



You're thinking of Catholic priests, man. 










But perhaps I'm a pedo anyway...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 21, 2012)

Yes motherfuckers why..


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 21, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yes motherfuckers why..


Stealthtastic, now stealthdjentastic, chosen to express his flaming love for stealthy men.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 21, 2012)

Explorer did a lot of acid and blindinglight is part worm


----------



## Rook (May 21, 2012)

I always pictured stealth as a naughty child.

Explorer I pictured as s a smart 'read between the lines' kinda guy

Holloway is a very middle class university in a very middle class place around here, if someone here were to be related to Holloway in some way I imagine them wearing glasses, have messy hair and drink lots of tea and enjoy things like re-enacting the battle of Hastings 

Fiction, the first thing that came to mind was the literature reference, and from that I thought it was quite a clever, thought out name that made a bit of a statement about the guy, who probably reads.

Toiletstand is probably 15, or at least that's the impression id get from a name like toiletstand 

Scherzo is a very musical term, suggests education again.

Possumkiller is a very redneck name  I picture you being like the guy in 30 seconds or less who plans the bomb thing (the bossy one) hahaha.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 21, 2012)

No real explanation needed for mine.

Buckethead


----------



## Explorer (May 21, 2012)

It's hilarious that one of my mental associations regarding some members isn't even true, and I didn't really think about it until it came up in this topic. I assumed both Jeff and Max had originally joined because they were promoting their band. I figured, since I don't know even half the bands mentioned on this site, this was just more of the same to me. *laugh*


----------



## ZEBOV (May 21, 2012)

Anyone named Max reminds me of this, including Max of Metal.



Stealthdjentstic, aka Stealthtastic, is a troll, but not a dickhead like most trolls. It's all for the lulz.
Reverend reminds me of the stereotypical Southern preacher. I have no idea where he's from, but I imagine him to have a Southern accent stronger than mine.
Explorer always reminds me of Gibson.
That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Toshiro (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 21, 2012)

I think of toshiro as 50ish and watched too many 80's karate movies


----------



## Fiction (May 21, 2012)

I like to think toiletstand partakes in his own sport of vertical toiletry (Includes No. 2s), each time increasing the distance from the bowl and marking it off with tape upon a successful launch.

Brutalslam is a cuddly bunny wabbit.

Dead Undead is confused about the concept of oxymorons

And

SchecterWhore hangs around with the wrong crowd. (Pfft.. Schecter)


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 21, 2012)

I thought you all were white. I'm wrong quite often


----------



## pink freud (May 21, 2012)

About half of you I picture as people incapable of reading the OP


----------



## wayward (May 21, 2012)

I don't think about anybody's names besides the guys that fancy the chat room. And you don't want to know why they have their names.


----------



## Razzy (May 21, 2012)

wayward said:


> I don't think about anybody's names besides the guys that fancy the chat room. And you don't want to know why they have their names.



You're clearly a huge Kansas fan.


----------



## wayward (May 21, 2012)

Razzy said:


> You're clearly a huge Kansas fan.



More or less, just a huge Carry On My Wayward Son fan. You see right through me.


----------



## nojyeloot (May 21, 2012)

To the OP regarding moniker - I always figured you just loved these:


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 21, 2012)

I chose my name because retrospective is a different way of viewing things. I only added numbers because the normal word was already taken.

It is also my username on xbox live  after the infamous wowitsgrey got so many insults xD


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (May 21, 2012)

Project name-My first name. That's what I did anyways. I'm not sure why.


----------



## synrgy (May 21, 2012)

Pink Freud = A fan of psychadelic rock, psychology, and is only capable of speaking Engrish?

Konfyouzd = Finds human nature - particularly as it relates to social interaction on the internet - confusing?

AxeHappy = Either owns a lot of instruments, or is possibly a lumberjack?

Grand Moff Tim = One of the highest ranking officers in The Empire, obviously!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 21, 2012)

synrgy said:


> AxeHappy = Either owns a lot of instruments, or is possibly a lumberjack?


murderer


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 21, 2012)

...I just assume that they chose the names because they're stupid...


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 21, 2012)

Drakkar Tyrannis = Drunk tyrant w old man cologne and a Fleetwood Mack (sp?) addiction.


----------



## Toshiro (May 21, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I think of toshiro as 50ish and watched too many 80's karate movies



Ugh, I'm not that old you little brat!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 21, 2012)

Church2224 -


----------



## renzoip (May 21, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> Explorer - his love of GIBSON knows no bounds.



Fixed


----------



## poopyalligator (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 21, 2012)

Poopy --> A hilariously wacky ortho


----------



## ElRay (May 21, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> DrakkarTyannis - What else do you call a satanic black man that looks *better* in drag?


Fixed 

Ray


----------



## ElRay (May 21, 2012)

I just looked through my Friends list and realized that everybody's usernames are either obvious, or personal in a "I can explain it, but it just wouldn't mean the same thing to you" fashion. I'm going to have to jump back to this thread if anything comes to mind reading posts.

Ray


----------



## Razzy (May 21, 2012)

ElRay said:


> I just looked through my Friends list and realized that everybody's usernames are either obvious, or personal in a "I can explain it, but it just wouldn't mean the same thing to you" fashion. I'm going to have to jump back to this thread if anything comes to mind reading posts.
> 
> Ray



Your name is Ray and you're clearly Mexican.


----------



## Pooluke41 (May 21, 2012)

To me, Razzy is the name of a 50 year old fat male stripper that has sparkely nipple tassels.

When I found out that it was true, now that's a story.


----------



## Razzy (May 21, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> To me, Razzy is the name of a 50 year old fat male stripper that has sparkely nipple tassels.
> 
> When I found out that it was true, now that's a story.



Why you gotta ruin my secret identity?


----------



## toiletstand (May 21, 2012)

Razzy -



razzy bailey





also inventor of the fabled "razzy awards"

finally: Razzy brother to fellow X-man Dazzler


----------



## Jakke (May 21, 2012)

-Explorer I have to assume is related to the guitar model...
-Stealth likewise...
-Scherzo is a musical term, and since I was a friend of his on Facebook I can safely assume he was not born in 1928 (or he is very well preserved), probably also some obscure music related number...
-Mr Rainmaker obviously has to do with the Iron Maiden song, and Fiction can refer to a Dark Tranquility album.
-AxeHappy obviously loves guitars. Pav sounds like it is short for a name, and Synrgy obviously just wants to badmouth a buzzword in the business world
-DrakkarTyranis is a project name or artist name, as such is important in black metal. 
-Church2224 is religious (as well as a supporter of Ron Paul, but let's not hold that against him).
-ElRay's name is obviously Ray or Raymond, and poopyalligator obviously picked it because of some obscure personal reference, possibly some sort of childhood nickname or moniker.

To everyone else I have not mentioned, not a fucking clue


*I would also suggest to some people to read the OP and not just glance over it, seriously, read it*


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 21, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> finally: Razzy brother to fellow X-man Dazzler


Strange looking chest for a "brother".

I can't help but picture people as what their avatars are, mainly if it's a person or something, though. Scherzo will always be Saruman holding a guitar to me and Hollowway will always be Ultraman.


----------



## AxeHappy (May 21, 2012)

I suppose at one point I owned 11 guitars, 2 basses, a violin, a trombone, a Romanian flute, a keyboard and a drum set.

But I also throw axes and make chain mail and whatnot.


I guess you will never know... MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## synrgy (May 21, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Strange looking chest for a "brother"



 The picture was Dazzler, the sister. There is no actual brother; dude was saying that ss.org's Razzy could be the theoretical brother of the X-Men character Dazzler. If I understand correctly, anyway.

If there is an X-Men character named Razzy, he's obscure enough that neither I nor Google have heard of him. 

*edit*
Here's what Google did find, though:


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 21, 2012)

I always thought mine was too obvious. But yes, that's me in the avatar 0_o


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 21, 2012)

Explorer: I just think of a dude with backpack on, hiking through some jungle.

Randy: I think of the big secret service dude from the Baracka Flocka Flames music video that was once Randy's avatar. Or, a banana.

Jakke: I think of the vocalist of Dimension Zero, even though I can't remember whether or not that's his name.

Shannon: a muppet.

Swyse: a villain not unlike one of the spy vs. spy dudes.


----------



## Xaios (May 22, 2012)

I simply operate under the assumption that copious amounts of drugs and alcohol were involved in all cases.


----------



## ZEBOV (May 22, 2012)

Xaios is a Covenant Elite from the Halo series.

Black Mastadon: The token black guy.


----------



## flint757 (May 22, 2012)

ZEBOV is an alien from another planet who shits on his chair and then claims it is salsa 




I had too...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 22, 2012)

Zebov is a prankster


----------



## ZEBOV (May 22, 2012)

flint757 got his name from being busted by the feds for striking flint on a Boeing 757.


----------



## toiletstand (May 22, 2012)

Black Mastodon- big fan of the 9 fingered ranger.


----------



## signalgrey (May 22, 2012)

<---- care to try?


----------



## Pav (May 22, 2012)

I assumed flint757 was from Michigan.

Texas my ass.


----------



## ElRay (May 22, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Your name is Ray and you're clearly Mexican.





Jakke said:


> -ElRay's name is obviously Ray



It is a multi-lingual pun based on my first name, but I think what Explorer was looking for was something along the lines of:

*ElRay: Username is a multi-lingual pun, tagline and avatar are references to HHGTTG, obviously enjoys obscure and off kilter references, and would very likely be annoying to deal with on a regular basis.*

Ray


----------



## Jakke (May 22, 2012)

ElRay said:


> It is a multi-lingual pun based on my first name, but I think what Explorer was looking for was something along the lines of:
> 
> *ElRay: Username is a multi-lingual pun, tagline and avatar are references to HHGTTG, obviously enjoys obscure and off kilter references, and would very likely be annoying to deal with on a regular basis.*
> 
> Ray



I did get the tagline and avatar though


----------



## Handbanana (May 22, 2012)

I'm sober?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 22, 2012)

^ clearly an aqua teen hunger force fan


----------



## ghostred7 (May 22, 2012)

Mine is part of my call-sign from the Army days. 
Ghost - G Troop
Red - 1st platoon
7 - vehicle number (G17)

I had madhorizons as my internet identity for over a decade. It came into being as part of a business of my ex-wife (MAD = her initials). So after we divorced, the chat client/forum name/etc stuck with me. After I got back into music, I decided to let that die off b/c I didn't want the association....and GhostRed7 makes a better gamer tag for Call of Duty


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 22, 2012)

Explorer - Easy, the guitar.


----------



## Xaios (May 22, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Xaios is a Covenant Elite from the Halo series.



How the heck did you come up with this?


----------



## caskettheclown (May 22, 2012)

Mine is just one I made a long time ago and have stuck to it for many years. Nothing really special behind it.


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 22, 2012)

I'm seriously laughing my ass off at the fact that half the replies are people that obviously don't read the OP, and just get raging hardons when they get to explain something...even if that's not what's going on. I'm guilty of that...but at least I read the OP 

The following are my opinions, probably not fact.

Explorer - Obviously think the guitar, but since I know why he picked it (or at least, how he explained it), and having read his posts here...I don't think about the guitar now.

The Reverend - HUGE Avenged Sevenfold fan. Massive.

caskettheclown - Juggalo. 

Xaios - Halo.

Jakke - Obscure Swedish metal guitarist that probably knows In Flames personally.

ElRay - Mexican, from Texas. Neither are true, probably.

signalgrey - something to do with some band along the lines of Norma Jean. I have no idea why I think that 

Black Mastodon - Token black guy.

Drak - not-so-token black guy. I always figured he was a bit left of center 

There's more


----------



## Xaios (May 22, 2012)

Again, what's with the Halo connection?


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 22, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Again, what's with the Halo connection?



No idea, honestly.


----------



## JamesM (May 22, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> The Armada now known as JamesM Must love boats even though he builds planes.




I do love boats. They're neat.


----------



## The Reverend (May 23, 2012)

Chickenhawk said:


> The Reverend - HUGE Avenged Sevenfold fan. Massive.



That's it. I'm changing my name. I hate Avenged Sevenfold. 



EDIT: Why don't I get to be the token black guy?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 23, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> That's it. I'm changing my name. I hate Avenged Sevenfold.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Why don't I get to be the token black guy?



Fine..you're the token black guy. MODS..CHANGE HIS NAME TO THE REV. AL SHARPTON...thanks


----------



## Fiction (May 23, 2012)

Change mine to 'Token Black Guy' so I can out-token black guy all you token black guys.

...And i'm white.


----------



## Korngod (May 23, 2012)

<- Try me.


----------



## ZEBOV (May 23, 2012)

Xaios said:


> How the heck did you come up with this?



It just sounds like it could be the name of a Covenant Elite.


----------



## Fiction (May 23, 2012)

Korngod said:


> <- Try me.



Born and raised in a little state called Iowa.


----------



## Empryrean (May 23, 2012)

I always imagine Poopyalligator with in association with a straw hat and red ribbon on it.


----------



## makeitreign (May 23, 2012)




----------



## highlordmugfug (May 23, 2012)

I've explained my name a few times before, but I'm interested in people's ideas of what it means :B


----------



## Phrygian (May 23, 2012)

Highlordmugfug - a not so tall scottish king having his way with a mug at all times


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 23, 2012)

Phrygian said:


> Highlordmugfug - a not so tall scottish king having his way with a mug at all times


Not so true, but I kind of like this explanation.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 23, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Zebov is a prankster



You're clearly a fan of theft, DJing, Ents (see: Lord Of The Rings), and nervous tics.


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 23, 2012)

No one will ever know my secret


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 23, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> No one will ever know my secret







Also penis and doorbells.


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 23, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> Also penis and doorbells.



Close but no cigar. 



Although penis's are vaguely shaped like cigars


----------



## synrgy (May 23, 2012)

Honestly, folks. It's his freaking avatar!

SenorDingDong = 

(Apologies for the shit quality. Couldn't find a better one..)


----------



## Edika (May 23, 2012)

When I first show the Explorers handle several images came to mind but since most of them are covered by others...





SenorDingDong was obvious for any Simpson fan/nerd

synrgy well is a synergy of shorts (or shortened)

phrygian is coming from the scale most used for soloing in rock/metal

When seeing MaxofMetal first thing that came to my mind is a cyborg with lots of parts made of metal!

makeitreign seems like a nice word play of make it rain

highlordmugfug if taken apart and pronouncing mug and fug with an a in the end then we get high lord mug(a) fug(a) or high lord motha fucka and so forth! Indubitably!

Fiction I would say is a creation of our collective and personal consciousness and imagination.

ChickenHawk is an ancestor of both chickens and hawks. This bird had the ability to fly and hunt like a hawk but at the same time was tasty as a chicken. Not the bravest of the avian species, but fierce when push came to shove.

Ghostofperdition would be considered as an ethereal being damned for eternity, while actually is well a ghost that misplaces things and is totally disoriented since it usually lost!

I should go to sleep now since I am progressively writing absurdities. Mine is very simple and have been using it for a while. It would mostly mean something to Europeans and mainly Frenchies!


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 23, 2012)

Edika nailed mine. Rep for you sir.


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 23, 2012)

Edika said:


> Not the bravest of the avian species, but fierce when push came to shove.



Oddly accurate.


----------



## -42- (May 23, 2012)

^Hairstyle?


----------



## Explorer (May 24, 2012)

Phyrgian not only refers to the scale, but to me also means he's another theory whore.

BTW, if there was a way to petition Alex to change another person's handle, ShectorWhore would be TheoryWhore so fast his head would spin. *laugh*

-42- I picture as being an excessive fan of either Front 42, Level 42, or Douglas Adams. 

And, since the Reverend wants to be the Token Black Guy, I'm going to picture him like this:


----------



## toiletstand (May 24, 2012)

-42-

When he registered on here he wasn't sure what to put for his username then remembered that 42 is the answer to everything.

Fiction

Lives by "lifes not real man."


----------



## Fiction (May 24, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> Fiction
> 
> Lives by "lifes not real man."



I preferred all the Suave and Knowledgeable comments, but this is close-ish I guess. I don't think lifes not real, but I sure as hell don't treat it as well as I could 

My name actually has no meaning, it was just a word


----------



## Explorer (May 24, 2012)

I think you're trying to psych us out, saying it doesn't mean anything but it being some kind of post-modern ironic comment. *laugh*


----------



## Necris (May 24, 2012)

BrainArt: Like Jackson Pollock but he uses brains. (Herrman Nitsch I guess?)


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 24, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I think you're trying to psych us out, saying it doesn't mean anything but it being some kind of post-modern ironic comment. *laugh*




The intro to this song, is this thread.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 24, 2012)

If mine's a stupid in-joke, then I'm sure a decent number of usernames are.

Or maybe just me


----------



## Fiction (May 24, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I think you're trying to psych us out, saying it doesn't mean anything but it being some kind of post-modern ironic comment. *laugh*



Maybe, Maybe not.

You shall see..


----------



## Phrygian (May 24, 2012)

Explorer said:


> Phyrgian not only refers to the scale, but to me also means he's another theory whore.





You would be surprised at my lack of theretical knowledge



Explorer: First thing that came to mind - Internet Explorer.

Necris: 

Synrgy: Must be an Extol fan!


----------



## Edika (May 24, 2012)

Since Necris obviously has Bonitis (real condition, nothing to laugh about) I believe he is trying to laugh off his inevitable future!

Toiletstand reminds us of the possible horrors of a post apocalyptic world where toilets have had enough of being the receptacles of our waste and have taken over the world by force and extortion (they know to much!!).

I will agree with the assessment of -42-'s name as the answer of all questions unless at a panicky state of not coming up with a cool name he thought "How many roads must a man walk? Why 42!". No wait...

BrainArt I mistakenly misread as BrainFArt which is unfair since his nick is brainy and artsy. Unless of course he actually experienced a brain fart while writing the name which led to BrainArt!

Captain Shoggoth rose from the ranks of Shoggoths with lots of hard work and showing initiative in the excursions to destroy the various dimensions of the cosmos and of course devour unlucky human (and alien) beings. It's not easy to be noticed by The Elders from a mass of amorphous amoeba like creatures but he managed to do so! So big kudos and I'll be proudly devoured by the captain of the Shoggoths and not a mere foot soldier!


----------



## Edika (May 24, 2012)

Skeels is a guy that is obviously got some skills but not so much in orthography of the English language. It is understandable for foreigners to not be able to be perfect in another language. I am sure his American are perfect !

Fun111 is obviously NSFW, you should call him after hours in the comfort of your own home. A nice wine, some candles and soft jazz should set the mood !

After 6 previous tries BlindingLight7 acheived his goal of blinding people with light in mid day. Now the sun seems like a 15W bulb in his presence!

Hollowway obviously influenced by the Manga/Anime culture is showing his profound love for Bleach but at the same time shows his dark side by choosing the side of the Hollows and not Ichigo. I agree since a guy having a babe like Inoue lusting for him and putting a brave frond would be better off with Ishida (there's a lot of "tension" in that relationship)!

Scherzo1928 while a funny guy should upgrade his material in his stand up comedy. Jokes from 1928 ain't gonna cut it at today's fast pace humor!

The Reverend while might be mistaken for a religious figure from most people is actually revered by his peers. Calling himself The Revered is not so cool sounding and might seem a little pretentious, especially for such a revered person!

Setsuna7 hmm, I'll need a moment to think about it or maybe 7...

Please somebody stop me...I'm in stupid mode!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 24, 2012)

Setsuna is from Gundam 00

Others I don't feel like writing from my phone. Also I'm white as hell  I just like the band a lot and the color sounded cool; it being my favorite power ranger from when I was a kid is just coincidence.


----------



## Explorer (May 24, 2012)

Remember JJ Rodriguez, and that whole thing on another website about his Army of Mexicans? *laugh* Not even Latino....


----------



## ZEBOV (May 25, 2012)

Edika's name makes me think of the song "Pussy" by Rammstein.
You have a pussyyyyy. I have a dick-ah.

a dick-ah = edika


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 25, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Honestly, folks. It's his freaking avatar!
> 
> SenorDingDong =
> 
> (Apologies for the shit quality. Couldn't find a better one..)


----------



## Jakke (May 25, 2012)

I think I'm going to do a last call for anyone still interested in trying my name, then I'll tell.


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 25, 2012)

Max of Metal: he just loves his mother and enjoy having MOM as a name
Explorer: Ford FTW
Razzy: Ozzy with a rat face

Mine is quite easy for those who speak french


----------



## Lagtastic (May 25, 2012)

I enjoy setting the WAN interface on my router to half duplex or sometimes doing some bandwidth shaping, causing me to lag while playing FPS or 3rd person shooters online. Been doing it since SOCOM 2 on PS2, where some guy was extremely pissed and coined my nickname during a yelling rant. Yes, I'm that guy.


----------



## poisonelvis (May 25, 2012)

i use this pic from a picstory i did here,and my name is a old band name i loved that nobody else liked.to each their own i guess


----------



## Edika (May 25, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Edika's name makes me think of the song "Pussy" by Rammstein.
> You have a pussyyyyy. I have a dick-ah.
> 
> a dick-ah = edika



Hahahaha nice one but not even close! Reped nevertheless!


----------



## Jakke (May 25, 2012)

Édika is a french cartoonist.


----------



## Jakke (May 25, 2012)

Chickenhawk said:


> Jakke - Obscure Swedish metal guitarist that probably knows In Flames personally.



I wish... And actually quite racist to assume we all know each other...








Adam Of Angels said:


> Jakke: I think of the vocalist of Dimension Zero, even though I can't remember whether or not that's his name.



His name's Jesper, so not that far away


Interesting you seemed to come to roughly the same conclusion, but it's much more simple. 
My name is Jakob, Jakob --> Jakke.


----------



## -42- (May 25, 2012)

Jakke Chan.

My name is pretty obviously a Douglas Adams reference, but there's a bit more to it than that.


----------



## Jakke (May 25, 2012)

-42- said:


> Jakke Chan.
> 
> My name is pretty obviously a Douglas Adams reference, but there's a bit more to it than that.



New title + repped


----------



## BrainArt (May 26, 2012)

Necris said:


> BrainArt: Like Jackson Pollock but he uses brains. (Herrman Nitsch I guess?)



The hilarious thing is that this isn't that far off from the truth. I've told the origins of my name so many times, I'm not going to do it again. People can just keep guess. 



Adam of Angels' name is Adam and he's an angel, hence his username.


----------



## Cabinet (May 26, 2012)

SchecterWhore - The currency used to purchase his one night stand offer
-42- - How old he actually is


----------



## -42- (May 26, 2012)

^Not my age.

Cabinet: where his parents sent him for time-outs.


----------



## Cabinet (May 26, 2012)

I know it's not your age I was just joshin' ya


----------



## Ninjahat (May 27, 2012)

Stealth, because he djents most excellently with no volume on his amp. Also I picture him as the dog that was his avatar a while back! 

And I think Randy is Randy because he is a fan of My name is Earl!


----------



## Pooluke41 (May 27, 2012)

Cabinet: SPAWN OF POSSESSION


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 27, 2012)

Ninjahat said:


> Stealth, because he djents most excellently with no volume on his amp. Also I picture him as the dog that was his avatar a while back!
> 
> And I think Randy is Randy because he is a fan of My name is Earl!


I always have and always will picture Stealth as being Muttly (Muttley?).


----------



## Explorer (May 27, 2012)

Hey, BM, did you know I picture something out of "300" when I see your user name?


----------



## groovemasta (May 28, 2012)

I've always thought of explorer of one of those monocle bowler hat guys while reading his/your posts 

(Also I think it's funny how far you took the 'he seldomly knows' thing hahah)


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 28, 2012)

I did. It know that but that's pretty damn metal and awesome. 

Groovemasta is clearly a dj who dresses like his avatar, unfortunately he gets a lot of scrutiny and accusations of rippin off daftpunk.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (May 28, 2012)

I'm just going to guess the guy above me 
Black Mastodon I have many theories
1. Your very old and are African Canadian.
2. You like like the black ranger from MMPR.
3. You like the band Mastodon.
4. you like fossils.
5. you are actually a Mastodon with very dark fur.
6. all of the above


----------



## Waelstrum (May 28, 2012)

I still picture Stealth as Samuel L. Jackson from pulp fiction.

At first I thought Explorer liked explorers and was into some sort of really creepy metal because of his avatar.

I thought Randy chose his name because was a bit horney, but then I remembered that Randy is (in America) more commonly a name short for Randall.

Fiction doesn't really exist, and is a figment of our collective imaginations.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 28, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> My image of a member is pretty influenced by their avatar, too. Sometimes that makes for a rude awakening when I see an actual photo of them!



Same here, that's why I always get screwed up when someone changes their avatar.


----------



## Explorer (May 28, 2012)

groovemasta said:


> I've always thought of explorer of one of those monocle bowler hat guys while reading his/your posts
> 
> (Also I think it's funny how far you took the 'he seldomly knows' thing hahah)


 
I had actually removed that stuff after I thought someone had changed... and then that person immediately went there again, so I put it all back. *laugh*

Funny that you should bring up my monocle. I normally don't share photos of myself, so enjoy!


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 29, 2012)

Double post due to embed fail.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 29, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I'm just going to guess the guy above me
> Black Mastodon I have many theories
> 1. Your very old and are African Canadian.
> 2. You like like the black ranger from MMPR.
> ...


2 & 3: 
5:


----------



## tacotiklah (May 29, 2012)

Yep, my name came from an Opeth song. I omitted the O in the word ghost on a previous forum because that username was already taken. Stuck with it since. I've been asked in the past how to tell it's me, and frankly, I'm the only idiot that uses it without an O in ghost. So that's usually a pretty big clue it's me.


----------



## -42- (May 29, 2012)

^Until you posted that I had never realized the O was omitted.




Get it? "o"-mitted?


















I slay me.


----------



## Explorer (May 29, 2012)

-42- said:


> I slay me.



Let me know if you want some help with that.


----------



## ZEBOV (May 29, 2012)

<<<< Try me


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2012)

Edika said:


> Since Necris obviously has Bonitis (real condition, nothing to laugh about) I believe he is trying to laugh off his inevitable future!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 29, 2012)

Konfyouzd - Confused was taken so he decided to come up with the most messed up spelling he could think of.


----------



## AcousticMinja (May 29, 2012)

Guess. 

The REAL story I doubt anyone will get


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Konfyouzd - Confused was taken so he decided to come up with the most messed up spelling he could think of.


 
Something like that...


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Change mine to 'Token Black Guy' so I can out-token black guy all you token black guys.
> 
> ...And i'm white.


 
I'm a tokin' black guy; you can have token status all day...


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 29, 2012)

AcousticMinja said:


> Guess.
> 
> The REAL story I doubt anyone will get


I recall Minja being from the Ask a Ninja series when he was refering to mini/midget ninja. And I assume you play acoustic guitar, possibly while wearing a ninja outfit. And you may be short.

As for Ghstofperdition, I just assumed she loved Opeth but always hated the fancy schmancy 'O' so she omitted it from her name.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 29, 2012)

Nile couldn't spell Line correctly.


----------



## -42- (May 29, 2012)

^Actually 84 years old.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 30, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> I recall Minja being from the Ask a Ninja series when he was refering to mini/midget ninja. And I assume you play acoustic guitar, possibly while wearing a ninja outfit. And you may be short.
> 
> As for Ghstofperdition, I just assumed she loved Opeth but always hated the fancy schmancy 'O' so she omitted it from her name.



Nah. I originally wanted demonofthefall since that actually IS my favorite song from them, but that was taken too. Damn people take all the good names and leave me O-less. 

As for my contribution, I'd take a wild guess that you like the band mastodon and are possibly black?
Beyond that I'm kinda stumped.

I know Daemoniac has his name because that was/is the name of a band/project he was/is doing.

Vampiregenocide, well clearly he has a vendetta against vampires and isn't much of a fan of twilight, so I'm guessing he keeps a lot of garlic and holy water on hand. For whatever reason I can't help but think he would be like van helsing, but with a hitler mustache. 

Guitarman700, I assume it's because he is a man that plays guitar. Also his skills have reached 700. Still 8300 to go to catch up with Goku dude!

Randy, well we all know what a horndog he is. 

Max was born of metal, therefore he is MaxofMetal. There are many times I feel he is a guitar encyclopedia that sprouted arms and legs because he knows pretty much everything about guitars. 

Eaeoliean is scale type, so I'm guessing that's Mike's favorite scale to play.

Technomancer is trying to summon and resurrect techno.

Explorer is a good one because he is great at looking for the best way to completely devastate even your best argument. You could fill cemeteries with all the arguments he has successfully slain.


Highlordmugfug, well he was trying to say highlord mother fucker, but was incredibly drunk when trying to sound it out.

Stealthdjentastic, he is always trying to find sneaky ways to make fun of djent. I wholeheartedly support this endeavor, so keep up the good work!


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 3, 2012)

Chickenhawk said:


> signalgrey - something to do with some band along the lines of Norma Jean. I have no idea why I think that



hahaha thats a first, definitely NOT a fan of those two bands.


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 3, 2012)

signalgrey - no explanation. each time i read your name my mind switches everythign around and turns it into Sister Ray.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 3, 2012)

Signalgrey... For some reason I have gotten into my mind that it is associated with J-rock in some way... It's just something that I imagine a J-rock band calling themselves


----------



## -42- (Jun 5, 2012)

toiletstand: Posts from his smartphone while on the throne.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 5, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Signalgrey... For some reason I have gotten into my mind that it is associated with J-rock in some way... It's just something that I imagine a J-rock band calling themselves



I could see that. Dir En Grey ---> Signal Grey. Not where I got it from but, definitely not a bad guess.



toiletstand said:


> signalgrey - no explanation. each time i read your name my mind switches everythign around and turns it into Sister Ray.



hahahahhahaha that is a little bit of awesome.


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 5, 2012)

-42- said:


> toiletstand: Posts from his smartphone while on the throne.



hahah awesome


i would if i could!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jun 12, 2012)

Xaios- mispronunciation of a high school friend's last name
acexxxoasis- Possible stage name
I had a list of about 7 of these, but I forgot


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 13, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter : Actually tries to persuade gothic girls to give him head.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jun 13, 2012)

Deadnightshade said:


> Gothic Headhunter : Actually tries to persuade gothic girls to give him head.


 Eh. I've gotten worse.
Deadnightshade: likes Megadeth


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jun 13, 2012)

^nevermind


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 13, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> Deadnightshade: likes Megadeth



It's actually from a belladonna species called Deadly Nightshade.Long story,but let's just say that I had a goth ex 

PS:I don't like Megadeth at all


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jun 13, 2012)

^that was my second guess


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 15, 2012)

AcousticMinja said:


> Guess.
> 
> The REAL story I doubt anyone will get



I dunno, but I always think of this guy.


----------



## Fiction (Jun 24, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I like to think of Scherzo as Gandalf



As I was sitting there doing nothing, I realized I had problem with one my posts, so I logged onto SS to fix it up and announce my idiocy, only to find I was banned for a month.

So I have spent this whole month with the shame of mixing up 2 things that *I KNOW* and somehow I had mixed the two up, so this is me fixing it up quite a while after posting.

Sorry Scherzo, and sorry to the Lord of the rings, I am forever in your debt.



OT;

Asher - A meddling teenager who spends his days ashing his cigarettes in societies general direction.

Peagull - Fascination with sea gulls, one day as he was admiring the noble rofl creature it shot piss and shit right down on his hopes and dreams.

The Uncreator - A Washed up wrestler from the 90s.

vbshredder - One who is talented in Visual Basic

SamSam - Enjoys his own company.


----------



## acexxxoasis (Aug 11, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> acexxxoasis- Possible stage name



You are correct in a way sir! one of my buddies from high school told me ace oasis would be my stage name so I added the three X's and its been stuck with me for a decade or so


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 11, 2012)

Fiction... doesn't even exist..


----------



## Jakke (Aug 11, 2012)

^Or likes Dark Tranquility..

Possibly...


----------



## Fiction (Aug 12, 2012)

Maybe it is Dark Tranquility who does not exist.


----------

